# Αγγελίες > [Ζητούνται] >  > [Ζητείται / Μεταχειρισμένο] low profile gpu

## Nemmesis

Καλησπέρα παιδιά, ψάχνω για low profile κάρτα γραφικών pci-e, όποιος έχει ας στείλει μοντέλο και τιμή

----------

